# Front end loader-won't lift!



## Brush-run (Oct 16, 2016)

I have a 1985 white farm equip field boss with a wfe front end loader. Just bought it and noticed two hydraulic cylinders leaking so took them the a shop and had then fixed with new seals. Hooked everything back up on Thursday, started tractor and everything seemed to work ok. Took it out bush hogging and lost all power on loader. It's parked in the field now bc I cannot get the bucket up. Bush hog will still lift and will stay up. Checked the hydraulic fluid and it was very low so out more in it. Fired up the tractor and let it run, but still no luck on lifting the bucket. Fluid level in good but no response at all on the bucket. It's like the controls don't even work. I'm a new tractor owner so any advice very appreciated!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Brush Run. I went through this once, and while it's probably not you, I'm going to mention it anyway.... If you have quick connect couplers on the loader and you have the tractor in the brush, you may have had some stick or brush pop one of the quick connects apart enough to where fluid isn't going through.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Brush-run, good to have you visit the tractor forum.

Does your tractor loader work off of internal hydraulics, or does it have a front engine-mounted pump? If you have the front mounted pump, the lift hydraulics are independent of the loader hydraulics.


----------



## Brush-run (Oct 16, 2016)

I was mowing through some brush, so will make sure there is noting obstructing the connections or lines


----------



## Brush-run (Oct 16, 2016)

Harry16-i believe everything is external...I can see all of the lines and I have a box mounted up near the steering the wheel with the controls to the bucket (2 levers) it all looks pretty "homemade" and was done by the previous owner.

Since we took off the hoses for the leaking cylinder could it be that we hooked something up wrong when putting the cylinder back on?? 

Also not sure where I could find the hydraulic pump? And would the bush hog still raises if the pump was shot? I hope it's not a pump! Starting to dump more money into this thing than I'm wanting to!


----------



## Brush-run (Oct 16, 2016)

Figured it out by calling the previous owner...there is a lever that shuts down the front end hydraulics. The prev owner had even put a bracket on it to keep in the "on" position but it had all slipped to off while I was mowing. Nice easy (and free!) fix.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

We all like good endings.


----------



## Massey 2635 JT (Nov 29, 2021)

Brush-run said:


> Figured it out by calling the previous owner...there is a lever that shuts down the front end hydraulics. The prev owner had even put a bracket on it to keep in the "on" position but it had all slipped to off while I was mowing. Nice easy (and free!) fix.


Good deal. 
I had a problem like this and it was the internals of the joystick valves. The ball bearings that lock the control valve in position , had fell out of their home locations/ they were shot. Ordered new parts from manufacturer of valve. Rebuilt in the field. Loader would lift and working properly. 
Hope this helps someone , down the line 👍


----------



## Massey 2635 JT (Nov 29, 2021)

Good deal. I had a similar problem and the ball bearing in the internals of joy stick mechanism was shot. I ordered parts and rebuilt in the field. You could feel the joystick controls were not functioning as normal. 👍


----------

